# Dortmund - It's more than just grey!



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

These photos show that Dortmund is a lot more then just an industrial city. It also has some old buildings and a decent skyline with modern highrises.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

@ Nightsky

Sure is Dortmund more then just an industrial city like other Cities in the Ruhr Area. Dortmund has a long tradition and it is definitely better as his reputation. Everybody know the coal,steel and beer History, but do you know that the city is one of the oldest in Germany?! Dortmund is in change,the City center is a mix of old and new buildings but look...the area around the museum " Dortmunder U" near the city center called "Rheinischestraße"



































Tram Station "Dorstfeld"




Library


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

well, where can i change the Headline of the Thread "Dortmund - Cultural Capital of Europe" in The City Dortmund, Ruhr Area! ?


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Germany is always worth a visit...
It just has so much wonderful stuff all over the mighty place!


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kaufmann said:


> @ Nightsky



ŻYWIEC = Polish accent :banana:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Kitty01 said:


> ŻYWIEC = Polish accent :banana:


Yes in this Area of Dortmund live a lot of polish people, with Polski Sklep,cinema,Bars,Church and so and so


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Now some pics of modern buildings in and near the city center (blue hour):master:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

More impressions out of the City Center.

Small Streets and places


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Hörde*

splendid view of the Dortmund district Hörde




Quelle:MB Dortmund
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74916083#post74916083

In the West and east of the district Dortmund Hörde built on the former blast furnace and steel plant premises PHOENIX one of the greatest innovation in Germany. On 200 acres of development land space for modern living and working arrangements will be created. The old steel plant was spread over two locations, which were connected with a railway line - the blast furnace and the West PHOENIX PHOENIX Hermannshütte East.

Dortmund's new frontier is the sea PHOENIX experience: He is the center of the 96-hectare area of ​​former East Phoenix.With a water area of ​​24 hectares, it is larger than the Hamburg Alster.
An attraction for the city, an increase in quality of life. Because with its high environmental and aesthetic quality of design makes the Phoenix See an outstanding contribution to a life worth Dortmund, for the new Dortmund. The urban neighborhoods on the lake integrate the functions of living, working and leisure.

before



and after...










Castle directly to the Phönix lake..



some Pics of the city center























































lets go to Phönix West, sillicon valley in Germany? We will see...











Projects in pipline ( in the next 1-2years)

Kontor am Kai 
http://www.wirtschaftsfoerderung-do...-See/Geschaeftshaus_Kontor_am_kai_Buero-5.jsp

S.E.A.HOUSE 
http://www.wirtschaftsfoerderung-do...ero-_und_Dienstleistungsgebaeude_Seahouse.jsp

H2Ö
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=285490&postcount=512

Westufer
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=279961&postcount=487

Dock1
http://www.fimdo.de/structure_defau...rKCov39Xk352K2365&N=-1&ID=117693&P=0&O=-1&M=2


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Great pics. That artificial lake is pretty amazing.


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice city.
I like order and city cleansing.
I love the link past-present-future.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

New stuff about Dortmund

Primarily Phönix lake and city center...
but remember all what you see is artificially created by humans 

for example before and after since 10 years

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/2000-2010_Dortmund_Phonix-ost.jpg

but now the Castle Lake 



Floriantower 280m and some Skyscrapers 





Stifts Church and Borussia Dortmund Stadium ( Signal Iduna Park)


on the right site, the buildings standing near the "Autobahn 1"




pier 1



beautiful day at the lake, many people use the sidewalk for a long walk









All of these Pics are created by Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

City center of Dortmund Hörde

Beercity Dormund, good price? What do you think?


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Hörde central market


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

European Project



First new Buildung


oldest Building in Hörde (1723)



Castle of Hörde


Townhouses directly to the lake










Photos: Kaufmann


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking city. Unfortunately, the whole Ruhr area has a rather bad reputation. But I think it's improving sice a few years, thanks to all the efforts of the region to present its new appearance. The cultural capital year was a succes.

I am quite surprised to read that dortmund is the second largest town of Nordrhein-Westfalen (after Köln/Cologne, I suppose). I always thought that Düsseldorf and maybe Essen were larger.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

its share of old architecture is really great
and some of the new ones are really works of arts.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes you'r right Wapper the whole Ruhr area has a rather bad reputation , well it is my duty to change the image of the "grey, dark" Ruhr area by these pictures 

but im sorry you are wrong with your general acceptance that Dortmund is the second largest city in NRW - now Düsseldorf is some bigger, but it is duel between Dortmund and Düsseldorf for the second place behind Cologne.

This is a list of cities in Germany by population Pop.2010

1. Berlin 3,459,218 
.....
.....
6.	Düsseldorf	586.217 
7.	Dortmund	584.308	
8. Stuttgart 576 546 
9.	Essen 576.259


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Pictures of construction phase of the new shopping mal "Thier-Galerie"

main entrance Westenhellweg



















entrance Südwall Dortmunder U






Inside


Pics by NICK DAF

entrance Hövelstreet
































Pics by NICK DAF

www.thier-galerie.de


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

More impressions of the castle, inner harbour and north waterside















Alle Rechte bei User: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

On this sunny sunday i spend some much time with the new Dortmund CityTour from the top deck of a red double decker bus. The round trip lasting approx. 100 minutes and show you the places of interest.

Stops of the tour:
Main Railway Station, Kreuzviertel Area, Port, DASA Exhibition, Dortmund University, Signal Iduna Park Football Stadium, Westfalen Park, Romberg Park, Phoenix Hall, Lake Phoenix, Town Hall/Peace Square, Reinoldi Church/City Centre

*Start point of the tour was the Main Railway Station of Dortmund*




*Hardenberg city center*



Dortmunder U Museum of modern art




*Place of Buffalo*





*urban resident area called "Kreuzviertel"*




























*church of cross*



*county court of westphalia*




*office of the district attorney*


*nightlife and restaurant district "Klepping"*






*administration center of Dortmund*
















*Place of Freedom with the city hall*










*Opera house*


*national bank of westphalia*


*adult education center "Löwenhof"*


*Post office*


*Reinoldikirche*


*Königswall*













*First exposed concrete church in europe St.Nikolai*







*Westfalenstadium of the german champion Borussia Dortmund *




*Westphalianhall*


*Westphalian park and TV-Tower*






*blast furnace Phoenix*





*Lake Phoenix*






*canal harbour *







Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

I found some more pictures on my camera and woud like to share it ^ ^ Well this photos are directly out of the city center

Liebfrauenkirche


Thier-Galerie


Westenhellweg


Place of Hansa




Dortmund Hörde













Source:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Hoi!

i have some more photos of Dortmund on a nice hot summer day. The Photos are made with my iphone camera, so sorry for the quality.

*U*


Its very hard to climb the U 


My first official act, buy a good old Dortmund beer


Overview of the City




On the left side you can see the central station (build 1950)




North city, the resident area of 150 Nations


South city, the resident area of students, architects and artist



awesome place to be






Some photos of the city center, the most popular houses on the shopping dirstict


Museum of Nature and History


metro station

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting photos of dortmund; it seems very spaciously planned?


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the interesting photos of dortmund; it seems very spaciously planned?




I'm sorry to say that but after 4 Years of totally death and destruction, was spaciously planning almost the single choice. Unfortunately lost Dortmund his whole historical heritage : Ohno:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaufmann said:


> I'm sorry to say that but after 4 Years of totally death and destruction, was spaciously planning almost the single choice. Unfortunately lost Dortmund his whole historical heritage : Ohno:


Sorry to hear that Dortmund suffered so much death and destruction. My city, Liverpool suffered very much too and lost huge swathes of Georgian and Victorian buildings - some magnificent in scale.

Warfare is so primitive - and just in pursuit of temporary strategic gain. hno:


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

That area around lake seems great. Probably is not natural??

I almost forgot to mention, that pictures are great.


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Insider92 said:


> That area around lake seems great. Probably is not natural??


no it´s not. according to wikipedia there used to be a steel mill.










picture from wikipedia 2010


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woow, great example how to transform industrial area into place where you can hang out in free time :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Look here


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for link. I am amazed by whole reconstruction. Especially those modern houses on banks of lake are very exquisite.

At first I thought that lake was formed because of coal excavations.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Union quarter*

The union quartier is an old urban quarter around the Dortmund U Tower. In the past lived a lot of steel and brewery workers around the UNION Brewery in the near of the city center.





















Adlerturm


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Heinrichblock
















Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Part 2, lets go*


Heart Jesus Church























Trinkhallen at every corner (Trinkhalle a small shops for drinks and snacks)












Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Fachwerk?!

Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

The Westpark is the green lung of the Dortmund city center, at summer its hopelees to find a small peace of green space for take a while




























Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund lake Phoenix*
In the background TV Tower, BVB Westfalenstadium and Luther church (1602)

Quelle


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Like (Lake) Phoenix from the flames all ya all! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*snow flurry of Dortmund*

Dortmunder city center 


TV Tower called Florian (210m)


Dortmund Grävingholz Park






Overview of my offive in the morning


Lake Pheonix with snow


christmas market and the biggest christmas tree of the world (45m)


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund city center*



*Lake Phoenix*



Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I really like the view from your office and the last pic


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Filandon said:


> I really like the view from your office and the last pic


Thx a lot, buts its only a practical at the Rhein Westphalia electic central in Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Night overview of the TV Tower called "Florian"









Quelle:NICK DAF


----------



## West_side (Dec 5, 2012)

Fantastic shot from TV Tower :applause: . Dortmund´s lights at churches and buildings look handsome at night.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last updates are indeed great :applause:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Thx you guys, im glad that you like my updates! Its a pleasure to show you some parts of my city  The next update is about the green part of Dortmund.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rombergpark - Part of European Garden Heritage Network*

The Botanischer Garten Rombergpark, or informally Rombergpark, is an extensive municipal arboretum and botanical garden located at the city Dortmund, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany. _With its total area of 65 hectares the Rombergpark is one of the largest botanical gardens in the world. _

The garden was established in 1822 as the Romberg family's English landscape park. In 1927-1929 it was acquired by the city and under city planning director Richard Nose enhanced by a small herb garden. The park and castle were badly damaged in World War II, but starting in 1950 director Gerd Krüssmann rebuilt it as an arboretum, adding some 4500 species to the park. In 1958 the park's greenhouses were built, and in 1985 a garden of medicinal plants was added.









Source:Stadt Dortmund online

Today the garden contains a historic English landscape park with monuments; an arboretum containing thousands of species of woody plants, including some of the largest trees in North Rhine-Westphalia; a terrace with palm trees; and four greenhouses (1000 m² total area) for cactus and succulents, ferns, tropical plants, and camellias, jasmine, and lemons.

Subway Station



Source: Lucas Kaufmann

remains of the old castle of Romberg - gatehouse






Source: Lucas Kaufmann

Ruins in the earth of the old castle


Source: Lucas Kaufmann

Romberg pound




Source: Lucas Kaufmann

artifical dump




Source: Lucas Kaufmann

middle west europen forrest 






Source: Lucas Kaufmann

english style?!



Source: Lucas Kaufmann

Scandinavia part of the park











Source: Lucas Kaufmann

Cafe Orchidee back to the fifties 






Source: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Präsidentensiedlung/President settlement*

The President settlement is a typical example of the state-subsidized housing, which in the second half of the 1920s, flourished in Germany. Located east of the city of Dortmund, in the Bauhaus style originated 650 apartments, which served the need of missing housing across all classes.
























Quelle:Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pictures from Dortmund. Thank you.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting pictures from Dortmund. Thank you.


Thx for compliments from antoher industrial city


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Some pictures of the Technical University of Dortmund coming soon 


Source:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*University of Dortmund*

TU Dortmund University (German: Technische Universität Dortmund) is a university in Dortmund, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany with over 30,000 students, and over 3,000 staff. It is situated in the biggest city of the Ruhr area, the fourth largest urban area in Europe.

The university is highly ranked in terms of its research performance in the areas of physics, electrical engineering, chemistry, spatial planning and economics.

Following the "Zeitgeist" of the late 1960s in Germany, the university was built auf on the meadows about 2 miles (3.2 km) outside of downtown Dortmund. It consists of two campuses, North and South, which since 1984 have been linked by an automated hanging monorail system, the Skytrain called H-Bahn, that crosses the quaint nature reserve between the campuses at a height of about 50 feet (15 m). One of the most prominent buildings in the university is the Mathetower (Mathematics Tower), which houses the faculty of Mathematics.

Mathtower

Quelle:Kaufmann
[/COLOR][/SIZE]

Overview of the campus in the background you can see the downtown of Dortmund

Source. wikipedia semk2


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Mathtower and cafeteria


Cafeteria




Library


Faculty of mechanic and industrie

Source:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Skytrain between campus north and south





Skytrain station campus south




Skytrain station campus north




Source:Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

South campus (spatial planning, engine building, architecture)









Faculty of chemistry





School of management






Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Some more winter pics of Dortmund city center. Firstly i would like present you some pictures of the south part of the city center with a lot of administration buildings.

General Accounting Office








Siemens Ruhr Area




Ellipson and some justice buildings





One building of Dortmund town hall


BACK to the shopping district "Westenhellweg"

The oldest preserved passage in the whole ruhr area










Old market with the Reinoldi church

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rosenviertel and Kleppingstreet*

Between the East Wall Museum, Southwall and old market are the best boutiques, designer shops pubs and bars in town. The Kleppingstreet in the Rosenviertel (rose distrect) is one of the only part of the city center who was not totally destroyed in 2.WW


 Source Ruhrgebiet Prinz




































old East Wall museum

























Rest of the old city wall

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Academy and coffeehouse (1958) *












Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Green lung! The whole park is part of the German Horticultural Show 1959,1969 and 1991*







*Art!*


*mangrove in germany?*












*3 highrise building*












*The Dortmund solar panel was only stats test for the olympiastadium in Munich*


*Festival area - juicy beats*



Source: Kaufmann


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Were you going for the 'dated' feel?


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Were you going for the 'dated' feel?


What do you mean?


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Nordstadt*

In the next time i will present you some interessting places and buildings in the north of the City. The district of (Nordstadt) is characterized by a high proportion of foreigners, old buildings and multicultural. Lets go....

*St.Lydia church*
Destroyed in WW2 and and modern rebuilt









Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lake Phoenix Summer 2013*

The entire area is developing rapidly. It is inconceivable that here a few years ago a steel plant has been. The city center of Dortmund is just minutes away








Source: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots. I love the conifers growing in the water at the Japenese park. Do you know what type of tree they are?


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> Nice shots. I love the conifers growing in the water at the Japenese park. Do you know what type of tree they are?


Thx a lot but i dont know which trees do you mean^^


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Adlerturm (Eagle Tower) and remains of the old city wall*

The Eagle Tower is a reconstructed tower of the medieval city walls in Dortmund, which was built in 1992 on the original footing of the former fortified tower from the 12th century!










old footing







In the immediate vicinity is also the town house from the 1950s




Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaufmann said:


> What do you mean?


The 'sepia' tinge to the photographs creates a dated feeling.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Once again- images of German cities reveal how well Germany looks after its heritage.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Graue Architektur Dortmund - grey architecture of Dortmund*

Dortmund is called the city of the fifties because after the total destruction in World War II, the city of Dortmund a variety of structures from the postwar era. Well in the next time, i will present you some interessting buildings of the post-war modernism. Dortmund is more then just grey!

I will start with the "Nationale Versicherung" national insurance at the Kleppingstreet. Currently, the building is completely remodeled

Impression

Source: Lucas Kaufmann 

outer façade

Source: Lucas Kaufmann 


Source: Lucas Kaufmann 


Source: Lucas Kaufmann 


Source: Lucas Kaufmann 

Backstreet facade

Source: Lucas Kaufmann 

staircase 

Source: Lucas Kaufmann 


Source: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Graue Architektur Dortmund - grey architecture of Dortmund*

Small functional Pavilion in the middle of the city - Viktoriastreet 40. Head office of a small newspaper.












Source: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rostow am Don/Rostow-na-Donu Square*

The Rostow square is a public space, important junction and hub for commuter railway system in Dortmund.

Overview








Soure: Nick DAF

Subway and railway Station (Stadthaus)








hostess gift of Rostow





















Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Last Summer night in the city center of Dortmund*
















Source: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

More great shots of Dortmund! Love the style of the pictures.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Local health authorityof east Ruhr (Bochum, Dortmund, Hamm, Unna)*

Dortmund is more than just gray! After the total destruction of the Second World War, many buildings from the fifties and sixties, including many rare jewelleries such as the health department in the city. The entire building is clad in blue, turquoise and white encase and absolutely unique in Germany!!!

I love it!


*Frontage near the shoppingmall Thier-Galerie at Hövelstreet*








*Backstreet with direct access to the shoppingstreet Westenellweg*











*In the building you can feel the fifties*

Entrance and reception












Elevator door


The is so fuc... awesome! In every corner you can find Art und History




Incredibly creative ground

_Source: Lucas Kaufmann_


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Volkswohlbund Tower 75m*














Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Christmas market - Part 2*

_The one and only christmas skysraper_





and at night...




_Krügerpassage_






_Westenhellweg_






_Netanya Square_


_Mönchwordt_

















Quelle: Dortmund Weihnachtsmarkt/ Lucas Kaufmann/ Pate


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Christmas market -Part 3*














Quelle: Dortmund Weihnachtsmarkt/ Lucas Kaufmann/ Pate


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Christmas time in Dortmund*

_RWE Tower_


_St.Reinoldi_


_Central Station_



Quelle: Dortmund Weihnachtsmarkt/ Lucas Kaufmann/ Pate


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome pics  The German Christmas markets are the best and most beautiful in the world Imo :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> Awesome pics  The German Christmas markets are the best and most beautiful in the world Imo :cheers:


Have you ever been to a german CM?!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

_The U is GREEN - small "Highline" Park!_





































Source: Alle Bilder von faszination-dachbegruenung


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte (Dec 18, 2013)

Altes Stadthaus Dortmund
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund; well done :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Port - connecting Dortmund to the North Sea*


_The landmarked old harbor master's office _




_steel port_






_Container Terminal 1_




_Container Terminal 2 - used by IKEA Europe_














Source: Stadt Dortmund/Knappe


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund city potpourri*




















Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Graue Architektur - Fischer am Rathaus*

_Die berühmteste Bäckerei im gesamten Ruhrgebiet, wo die Zeit in den 1950er Jahren stehen geblieben zu sein scheint. Seit 1848 versorgt die Bäckerei "Fischer am Rathaus" die Dortmunder und auch viele Auswärtige mit Ofenfrischem - darunter allein 30 Sorten Brot. Die berühmteste Kreation des Familienbetriebs: der Salzkuchen, das Brötchen mit dem Loch. "Schmeckt besonders gut zum Bier", erklärt Bäckermeister Heiner Fischer. Jeden Tag sind vor der Bäckerei im typischen Gebäude der 1950er Jahre Autokennzeichen aus allen Städten im Dortmunder Umland zu finden._












Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Skyline - grey in grey*


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hörde am Neumarkt*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund

Syburg - Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal 

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Volksbank Betenstraße*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund

*Dortmund Alter Markt*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Kampstraße - denkmalgeschütztes Deilmann Gebäude*


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund

*Gesundheitshaus Dortmund*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Opea*


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Skyscraper*


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

quite a nice photo update of one of Germany's big cities.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

MilbertDavid said:


> quite a nice photo update of one of Germany's big cities.


Thx a lot!

the seventh after Berlin, Hamburg, Munich, Cologne, Frankfurt, Stuttgart and in almost the same manner as Düsseldorf :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Westenhellweg - Reinoldi Square*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund

*Dortmunder - Alter Markt*

Quelle: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Necropolis*

_The main cemetery opened in 1921 in the district of Dortmund Dortmund-Brackel with 118 hectares, the largest park of Dortmund and is the third largest cemetery in Germany._

Informationstafel


Main hall





straight axis

Quelle: Kaufmann/Dortmund

Casket Tower 






Necropolis lake








A huge area of german soldiers graves (WW2)









Source: Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Dortmund looks nice enough  .. I love the industrial heritage and the old architecture seems to have been better preserved than Ruhr cities like Essen and Bochum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That's a very beautiful cemetery!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Dortmund looks nice enough  .. I love the industrial heritage and the old architecture seems to have been better preserved than Ruhr cities like Essen and Bochum


Dortmund had not enough old architecture in the city center but more then Bochum ,Essen or Duisburg your right. But the main problem is not the real old architecture but rather how they looks like. A lot of buildings have no "roof" or the face of a building is blemished.

For example here:

Quelle: Kaufmann


Quelle: Kaufmann

In der Seitenstraße des Ostenhellweg wird derzeit ein Altbau saniert

Quelle: Kaufmann


Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Nordstadt/Münsterstraße - Little Istanbul *

_The Münsterstraße is located in the north of the city and is a a huge melting pot. Its called little Instanbul, has high crime rate but its nice for shopping (food or small things)._


















Soruce:Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Münsterstraße Part.2*








Borussia Dortmund is everywhere 

Source: Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Nordstadt - Münsterstraße Part.3*















_Steinplatz_






_Schmakerl der Moderne_






_Police station /I]

Quelle: Kaufmann/Dortmund_


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*St. Lydia Dortmund - Bornstraße*

_Mischung aus Alt und Neu_














Quelle: Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Ostwall Museum - City Center*








































































Copyright: Detlef Koester


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Skyline out of my flat*

Copyright: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spring is coming to town*




Copyright: Lucas Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund more than just grey -you discover the thousand faces of a unique city*
















Copyright: Lucas Kaufmann/Dortmund


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lake Phoenix *



























Source and Copyright: Rainer Gischarowski


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Seehouse and Riva1 by night*













































Quelle und Copyright: Rainer Gischarowski


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Old castle of Dortmund-Hörde*




































Quelle und Copyright: Rainer Gischarowski


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lake Phoenix and the Downtown in the backgorund*













































Quelle und Copyright: Rainer Gischarowski


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Kaufmann said:


> *Lake Phoenix and the Downtown in the backgorund*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, me gusta!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Zeche Minister Stein und Fürst Hardenbergberg*

_The coal mine Minister Stein was the last pit in Dortmund and has closed in 1987. The pit was then one of the biggest in germany and is now a industry park and residential area _

Then....








Quelle:Ruhrnachrichten


_Alte Waschkaue - Heute Disco_




_Werkshallen_


_Haupteingang _








_Die Zeit steht still..._

Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pit-head frame/Hammerkopfturm Zeche Minister Stein*








Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Overview*






Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Mining settlement - Alte Kolonie Eving*

































_and more residential areas around the pit_





_Church_


_Prussia street_








Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

delate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dortmund :cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Skyline Dortmund *


Quelle: Detlef Koester


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Zeche Zollern - Zollern II/IV Colliery*


















Source: LWL - ruhrgebiet-industriekultur


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Quelle/Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

> One of the largest urban development projects in Germany is the Phoenix See (Phoenix-See on Wikipedia). On the area of the former blast furnace and steel plant site of ThyssenKrupp newly formed and developed a new recreational area. The new lake invites for walking, jogging, cycling or skating. The 3,2 km long pedestrian and bicycle paths invite visitors to relax, as well as to sporting activities. Not only sports has the Phoenix See to offer, on the shores of the lake form high-end residential units, commercial offices, a floating stage with a marina and a promenade with restaurants. Ten years was scheduled, the official start of the flooding was on October 1st 2010. Click here


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Today's Dortmund banner kay: 










http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20160308


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool! Love those industrial buildings.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*New camera and a new update!*

Landmark U-Tower

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Skyline *


Source: Kaufmann

Source: Kaufmann

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

delate


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund Kreuzviertel*

Unlike the Dortmund city centre, much of the inner districts around the old medieval centre escaped damage in the second world war and post war redevelopment. 

The Kreuzviertel is characterised by old buildings, the majority of which come from the turn of the 20th century (1884 to 1908). Over 80% of all housing in this area was constructed before 1948, with the oldest building the Dortmund University of Applied Sciences and Arts still standing being from 1896. In the second World War, relatively few buildings were destroyed in comparison to other areas of the city. Today, Kreuzviertel forms a nearly homogeneous historic building area. Over 100 buildings remain protected as historic monuments, like the Kreuzkirche at Kreuzstraße and the first Concrete Church in Germany St.-Nicolai. Nowadays the Kreuzviertel is a trendy district with pubs, restaurants, cafés, galleries and little shops. The west park is the green lung of the Downtown of Dortmund and in the months between May and October a centre of the student urban life.

St. Cross Church 






Downtown in the Background 






Backyard 




Möller Bridge













Quelle: Kaufmann


----------

